# questions about steering column, wiring, and mystery hole.



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

well good news is that the car definitely dropped a little the more I look at it. I got my power steering working, although it was a bit weird. it seems to "over steer" in other words if I turn the wheel just a little and stop, the steering wheel and tires keep turning, but not if I put any resistance on the wheel at all. it also seems to "auto turn" when I rev the motor in park in one direction or the other, again, if I have my hand on the wheel it doesn't even try. any ideas guys?

also, I got to looking at my steering column a little today as I haven't had much time messing with it, and it appears to have some kind of stalk or room for one of some kind on the right hand side of the column. very small threaded hole. I've attached 2 pictures because I'm curious now what that is. :confused

also, I'm not sure why, but in these pictures you will see a large gap, again, any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

also, I'm still looking for what wires do what that are coming out of this steering column to get to wire my turn signals. anyone have the color combo or wiring diagram.

67 lemans.

also, please disregard my crude console build I'm presently working on and my horrible wiring job until I'm done. :willy:

thanks all.
Phillip


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

For steering weirdness, first make sure that the front end is aligned. I had mine done Thursday, and the mechanic told me that having a misaligned front end can cause all sorts of crazy behavior - such as what you're describing.


Bear


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The threaded hole looks like the place for the emergency flasher knob to attach.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks like a flasher knob hole


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

facn8me said:


> Looks like a flasher knob hole


 Hey! This is a family oriented forum!!! :rofl: :lol:

Bear


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

anyone have a picture?


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

virginiavenom said:


> anyone have a picture?


a pic? your a sic bastage... this is a family site.:willy:


Anyway no pic. but here's alink to something that would work. Have no clue what the one on the 67 lemans I had looked like exactly eccept it was probably black. Been 15 yrs.

1967 Steering Column Flasher Knob


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

that steering response is normal. Emergency switch where knob is attached. Look in vendor catalogs for knob. Clearly pictured in the factory service manual and restoration guide.


----------

